# Uniform patches



## randy (Sep 23, 2019)

For those who need to iron on patches to their child’s soccer uniforms (DA, ECNL, etc), do you do it yourself? Or is there a soccer/sports store in San Diego that applies it for a fee?

thanks in advance.


----------



## 1dad2boys (Sep 24, 2019)

We use Niky’s Sports to apply the patches. Takes less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Sep 24, 2019)

We never iron on any patch, only sew it.  One of the ladies with a sewing machine does it.


----------



## randy (Sep 24, 2019)

Unfortunately, our patch is iron only. There is a rubbery adhesive on one side and plastic on the opposite side, just like how the numbers are on jerseys. Is it even worth it to have it done, or just iron it myself?


----------



## randy (Sep 24, 2019)

1dad2boys said:


> We use Niky’s Sports to apply the patches. Takes less than 5 minutes.


How much do they charge to apply these patches?


----------



## 1dad2boys (Sep 24, 2019)

randy said:


> How much do they charge to apply these patches?


 One time, it was $2. Another time they did not charge.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (Sep 24, 2019)

ECNL patches can only be applied by Soccerloco (in SD).  You have to purchase them and they will apply them (maybe around $10 for just the patch and application).  I have to do this when I purchase keeper jerseys  (the one by the club is not enough so we fork out $$ for Nike jerseys and take them to Susan at Soccerloco - HQ not the stores - they don't do it there). I get the number, club patch and ECNL patch and it is about $18 per jersey.   ECNL is very particular about their patches


----------



## justneededaname (Sep 24, 2019)

Soccerloco did our DA patches for $1 a jersey.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

Keepers_Keeper said:


> ECNL is very particular about their patches


That's pretty funny.

What's the penalty for incorrect patching?


----------



## RedCard (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> That's pretty funny.
> 
> What's the penalty for incorrect patching?


I would like to know that also. When we played the 05 Heat a couple of weeks ago, their ECNL patches were on their lower back, which IMO doesn’t look good. Not sure if the other Heat teams had it the same way or on their shoulder.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 24, 2019)

Patches we don't need no stinking ...

Seriously why does every league want you to wear a patch?  When you run out of sleeve room what your going to do?  The DA ones on the back just bellow the collar, nobody sees or cares about those that I know of.


----------



## futboldad1 (Sep 24, 2019)

RedCard said:


> I would like to know that also. When we played the 05 Heat a couple of weeks ago, their ECNL patches were on their lower back, which IMO doesn’t look good. Not sure if the other Heat teams had it the same way or on their shoulder.


ECNL rules are left upper arm or lower/upper back. But I've seen some teams with them on their right upper arm which is technically incorrect. 

DA rules are left upper arm. I wasn't aware we could put them on the back too as all at Real are left upper arm.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 24, 2019)

I wonder how long the various league committees spent trying to figure out where to put a patch on a jersey.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Patches we don't need no stinking ...
> 
> Seriously why does every league want you to wear a patch?  When you run out of sleeve room what your going to do?  The DA ones on the back just bellow the collar, nobody sees or cares about those that I know of.


That line has gotten so famous that people quote it even if they have never seen the movie.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 24, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I wonder how long the various league committees spent trying to figure out where to put a patch on a jersey.


Patches on top of patches, some league will send out champion patches if you have any room left. Not small ones either the big stiff ones   Need a 3rd jesery just to fit them all on in some cases.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Patches on top of patches, some league will send out champion patches if you have any room left. Not small ones either the big stiff ones   Need a 3rd jesery just to fit them all on in some cases.


Some of the indoor leagues I and my sons played in gave out League Champion t-shirts at the end of every season.  It was considered to be intimidating to wear them as team jerseys the next season, especially since that implied that the team was still intact.


----------



## Zdrone (Sep 24, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Patches we don't need no stinking ...
> 
> Seriously why does every league want you to wear a patch?  When you run out of sleeve room what your going to do?  The DA ones on the back just bellow the collar, nobody sees or cares about those that I know of.


I’ll see your post and raise you...


----------



## ChrisD (Sep 24, 2019)

this is what they use in the apparel world, its perfect for patches and just little bit goes a long way 
https://www.michaels.com/e6000-craft-adhesive/10192536.html


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 24, 2019)

ChrisD said:


> this is what they use in the apparel world, its perfect for patches and just little bit goes a long way
> https://www.michaels.com/e6000-craft-adhesive/10192536.html


Admitting something here that better not leave this forum.   Before I was a soccer dad, I was a dance dad.  Blinged at least 30 costumes for dance for the older daughter throughout the years using E6000.   Yep, the things we do for our kids.


----------



## watfly (Sep 24, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> Admitting something here that better not leave this forum.   Before I was a soccer dad, I was a dance dad.  Blinged at least 30 costumes for dance for the older daughter throughout the years using E6000.   Yep, the things we do for our kids.


Fortunately, my wife did all the bedazzling.  I don't even want to know how much we spent on rhinestones.  I use E6000 all the time now.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Some of the indoor leagues I and my sons played in gave out League Champion t-shirts at the end of every season.  It was considered to be intimidating to wear them as team jerseys the next season, especially since that implied that the team was still intact.


The days of the event t-shirts and specially those pins seem to be faded but champions t-shirts are still occasionally given.   The jackets are something my kids still cherish,  surf and a few others only ones still doing that.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

jpeter said:


> The days of the event t-shirts and specially those pins seem to be faded but champions t-shirts are still occasionally given.   The jackets are something my kids still cherish,  surf and a few others only ones still doing that.


I still have a few in my t-shirt rotation.  It is my official position that I don't remember which ones I won as a player, which ones I won as a coach, and which ones I stole from my sons.


----------



## Surf Zombie (Sep 24, 2019)

randy said:


> For those who need to iron on patches to their child’s soccer uniforms (DA, ECNL, etc), do you do it yourself? Or is there a soccer/sports store in San Diego that applies it for a fee?
> 
> thanks in advance.


My 2007 had her first ECNL game last Saturday. Of course they got the patches the night before the game. My wife was at work so I had to iron them onto her jerseys while my daughter stood there saying “Do you know what you are doing?” and “Don’t burn my shirts!”  I felt like I was performing open heart surgery.

Wasn’t that hard. Dad saved the day!


----------



## randy (Sep 24, 2019)

Surf Zombie said:


> My 2007 had her first ECNL game last Saturday. Of course they got the patches the night before the game. My wife was at work so I had to iron them onto her jerseys while my daughter stood there saying “Do you know what you are doing?” and “Don’t burn my shirts!”  I felt like I was performing open heart surgery.
> 
> Wasn’t that hard. Dad saved the day!


Most jerseys are polyester nowadays. Did you use the polyester setting on the iron, or the cotton, or the absolute hottest setting?


----------



## randy (Sep 24, 2019)

Thank you for all the feedback, everyone.


----------



## Surf Zombie (Sep 24, 2019)

Surf Zombie said:


> My 2007 had her first ECNL game last Saturday. Of course they got the patches the night before the game. My wife was at work so I had to iron them onto her jerseys while my daughter stood there saying “Do you know what you are doing?” and “Don’t burn my shirts!”  I felt like I was performing open heart surgery.
> 
> Wasn’t that hard. Dad saved the day!





randy said:


> Most jerseys are polyester nowadays. Did you use the polyester setting on the iron, or the cotton, or the absolute hottest setting?


No idea. Just plugged it in, waited five minutes until it was hot and pressed on the patch for about 30 seconds, hoping it wouldn’t catch on fire!


----------



## jpeter (Sep 24, 2019)

randy said:


> Most jerseys are polyester nowadays. Did you use the polyester setting on the iron, or the cotton, or the absolute hottest setting?


steam iron you could run dry by not adding water , my son thought it was good idea to "fast dry" his soccer shorts one day with that old school iron and melted them when he was younger  learned the hard way but luckily had a backup pair.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 25, 2019)

jpeter said:


> The days of the event t-shirts and specially those pins seem to be faded but champions t-shirts are still occasionally given.   The jackets are something my kids still cherish,  surf and a few others only ones still doing that.


 They can afford it by charging $1,700 per team


----------



## Mom Taxi (Sep 25, 2019)

randy said:


> For those who need to iron on patches to their child’s soccer uniforms (DA, ECNL, etc), do you do it yourself? Or is there a soccer/sports store in San Diego that applies it for a fee?
> 
> thanks in advance.


I iron them on myself (and for the rest of the team). I just empty all the water out of my iron and set it to the hottest setting. I use a white pillow case between the iron and the patch/jersey and iron the front and backside for about 10-15 seconds. I've never had any issues. Good luck!


----------



## timbuck (Sep 25, 2019)

Serious question-  why do we need a patch?


----------



## jpeter (Sep 25, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Serious question-  why do we need a patch?


Don't...

Promote & Market the league(s) and/or make the parents feel better, those 2k+ fees or whatever have to get you something right?

 Why not a $2 patch, kids would enjoy a lollipop more and they generally only talk about patches when players seem "misplaced"


----------



## randy (Sep 25, 2019)

Mom Taxi said:


> I iron them on myself (and for the rest of the team). I just empty all the water out of my iron and set it to the hottest setting. I use a white pillow case between the iron and the patch/jersey and iron the front and backside for about 10-15 seconds. I've never had any issues. Good luck!


Thanks for the tip. I did what you suggested and seemed to work. Hopefully it doesnt peel out after a wash.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Sep 25, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Serious question-  why do we need a patch?


How else would you know who is "elite"?  Sorry, I had to.


----------



## randy (Sep 25, 2019)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> How else would you know who is "elite"?  Sorry, I had to.


lol


----------



## skillz91745 (Sep 26, 2019)

Forgive me but who requires that kids put a patch(s) on!? The team/club!? I mean does the club get a cut for giving free advertisement?


----------



## jpeter (Sep 26, 2019)

skillz91745 said:


> Forgive me but who requires that kids put a patch(s) on!? The team/club!? I mean does the club get a cut for giving free advertisement?


Leagues or sanctioning bodies..some get serious about it... especially during check-ins or come playoffs time.


----------



## Buckyballer (Sep 26, 2019)

RedCard said:


> I would like to know that also. When we played the 05 Heat a couple of weeks ago, their ECNL patches were on their lower back, which IMO doesn’t look good. Not sure if the other Heat teams had it the same way or on their shoulder.


Our ECNL patches are on our lower back too.  I took my patches to a place that ironed them on then sewed them down. $2 a patch


----------



## skillz91745 (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks for the response. Just what I thought, sounds like the league wants free advertisement! 

I trained a shit load of JiuJitsu. The only patch I’d wear is my schools or instructors patch. No Tap Out patch. No “gameness” patch. Why the freak would I buy a patch and then give that company free advertisement. But again, it sounds like these leagues want that advertisement! 







jpeter said:


> Leagues or sanctioning bodies..some get serious about it... especially during check-ins or come playoffs time.


----------



## focomoso (Sep 26, 2019)

skillz91745 said:


> Thanks for the response. Just what I thought, sounds like the league wants free advertisement!
> 
> I trained a shit load of JiuJitsu. The only patch I’d wear is my schools or instructors patch. No Tap Out patch. No “gameness” patch. Why the freak would I buy a patch and then give that company free advertisement. But again, it sounds like these leagues want that advertisement!


It's part of the uniform. Like the MLS patch MLS teams wear.


----------

